# One of the rag rugs i've made



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's some of the rag rugs i've crocheted using cut up cotton t shirts.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful. So colorful---How wide do you cut your strips?? Good job


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you
I cut them about 1 inch wide then you pull on the t shirt material after it's cut. It will curl up on itself turning into "t-yarn" It has to be cotton though.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very pretty! And I bet they last _forever_! :thumbup:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome work! How long did it take you to make one? Do you sew the strips together before crocheting?


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful!! Bet those are soft to step on.


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm still trying to figure out this site,so bear with me. I'll just reply to you all on here. I crochet very fast, but the longest time is in the prep work. They are nice and soft/thick. They can take me anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks depending on how big they are. The top one is 50 inches, and with all the different colors, it took me a bit longer at almost 3 weeks. You MUST have very sharp scissors. I replace mine every few rugs (the dollar store one's work pretty good) With my first rug, i didn't realize how dull they where and i ended up with a nasty blister on my thumb.
I don't sew them, i just crochet over the new color.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I absolutely love these! The colors are beautiful. It is so much fun to work with color.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I absolutely love these! The colors are beautiful. It is so much fun to work with color.


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

they're gorgeous and bright


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, these are stunning, love the colours on the last one


----------



## knitter4years (Oct 22, 2011)

I adore those rugs. I can't believe how lovely they are.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Those rugs are really bright and cheerful the would brighten up a room! You must go through a lot of tshirts?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I collected about 100 t-shirts to do the same thing. I didn't know how many I'd need and kept putting off actually starting the thing. Then I saw a wanted ad on Craig's List for t-shirts. Gave away the shirts. Don't get me started again! Keep those beautiful rugs out of sight!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your rag rugs, talented lady.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing what you can recycle, they are beautiful such great colours the third one is my favourite.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

How cool is that, they are beautiful, amazing


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! I would love a bit more info on how to make - cut T's in 1 inch strips (I assume you split a seam and cut whichever way gets you the longest strip?) Pull into curled shape and then just start crocheting picking up the new strip as needed? Does that give you lots of ends to weave in or do they weave in as you go?


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

I just submitted a link to my tutorial on the links section on how to make the t yarn

@ donnaparrone I just crochet over the ends as i start a new color. Sometimes there will be a end sticking out, but if you give yourself enough allowance, you can give it a little tug and cut it close to the rug.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are GREAT!

I did read your instructions on this link:

http://debs1967.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-make-t-yarn-from-old-t-shirts.html

Size N (15) is really large. I may have to buy a new hook!

Thanks for the details.


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

I cut it in a spiral up from the bottom,Here's how http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56182-1.html
so it's across the t shirt. You have to get them with no seams. I use single crochet. Size N


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great!!! I just looked at your tutorial too. That's very nice too. Love your rugs!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Wow these are fantastic!
xx


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you! I looked at the link and even sent it onto my daughter who loved it too. VERY helpful!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

oooo thankyou for posting these, I need you bath mats and they will be just the ticket


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend has asked me to make a rug with her but I just don't know how or what size hook or if I would like to do one,guess I need to look for a pattern,I knit and don't crochet much.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Love these, so beautiful. So, you cut t shirts, crochet them together, then how do you get them to make the rug and stay together? Beautiful work.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for showing these. My Grandmother Janie used to do those with strips of cloth and I would help her rip the cloth. Thank you for triggering a wonderful memory. These are beautiful!!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

They are amazing!Your wardrobe must be feeling a bit empty right now. How evermany t-shirts did you get through>


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I love them. Thanks for sharing. Do you use old t shirts or buy cheap new ones. You seem to have a colour scheme in each one. Also, how many t-shirts does it take for one rug?.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Spectacular Specimens!


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

GREAT!! lOVE THE COLORS!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

absolutely beautiful rugs.


----------



## thecrowrace (Mar 15, 2011)

The rugs are beautiful! I have been looking for a pattern that I think I could do and I've found it. I have my Great,Great, Great Grandmothers hook to make them. Thank you so much for sharing. ;-D


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

these are beautiful,This is on my list of things to learn. So now I have to go steal all of my husbands old running shirts


----------



## llstechmesser (Mar 21, 2011)

OH THAT LOOKS SO NICE AND BRIGHT LOVE TO HAVE THE PATTERN IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO GIVE IT ME.


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

You ladies are so talented!!!!!! I just love the ideas you come up with. What a gift they would make to brighten someones day. They are beautiful. Everytime I see something like this I want to make one too. Thats what got me in trouble with my knitting machine.


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow you are so resourseful, well done.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my! Those are wonderful!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work, beautiful colorways, love them all! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Neela (Sep 28, 2011)

These are just beautiful! What size hook do you use?


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful job. So colorful . Wonderful


----------



## Neela (Sep 28, 2011)

These are just beautiful! What size hook do you use?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

These are beautiful, what a wonderful way to use old t shirts


----------



## thecrowrace (Mar 15, 2011)

I showed my hubby the rugs and all he said other how beautiful they are and that I should try to make some, was oh know not out of T shirts! I guess I'll have to lock up my T shirts when I'm on duty because you will be making rugs out of them won't you? !!! Giggle, Giggle he knows me so well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are wonderful! Nice work!


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

those are soo cool!


----------



## abbie_g (Jan 7, 2012)

Love them! So pretty and colorful.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love them good work


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Approximately how many t-shirts did you use?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful and what a great way of recycling!! :-D


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good job. Congrats !


----------



## thecrowrace (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes I would like to know how many, I guess it depends how big your rug is going to be. Right?


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous! What size crochet hook do you use? I have so many tee shirts from various events and would love to put them into something like this. I wanted to make a tee shirt quilt, but I don't really like to sew. Thanks for sharing! I just saw the other pages-size N needle!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

What does work over the ends instead of sewing mean?

The rugs are very nice!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Your rugs are very pretty. I use my wrap yarn to crochet similar rugs. I triple my yarn. I would love to try it with t-shirt strips . How wide do you cut your fabris and how do you join your strips?


----------



## bestamor (Dec 9, 2011)

I love rugs, especially if they are hand made. When I saw your pictures I said, "WOW!" out loud. They are beautiful. I usually have trouble with the increases but doesn't look like you do. Great work.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Marvelous.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Those are lovely! How wide did you cut your strips.? I've tried things before and always wind up too wide or so thin they rip. Thnx G


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

I found this website that explains how to connect the ends of rag rug strips without stitching them together.
http://www.cocoknits.com/info/tutorials/ragknit.html


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I adore these rugs. so beautiful. And it is recycling..at it's best!


----------



## Twins (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the rugs your made!! They are beautiful! A great way to use up old T-shirts!!


----------



## sallysue (Dec 25, 2011)

What size needle did you use?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

love love them


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

My mother used to make rag rugs when I was a kid. I dont know if she couldnt afford to buy rugs or if she did it out of being a craftsy person. This was back in the 40's when money was pretty scarce.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice Work!!


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Your rugs are beautiful! Another project on my want-to-do-someday list.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are so beautiful! 

Does anyone have any good ideas about how to make knitted rugs out of t-shirts?

Hazel


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice colorful rugs.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Ever made rugs from old Nylon stockings?
Our Dog's favorite Mats.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship. What a great way to reuse and recycle.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I'm not sure I'd have the patience to do the prep work. What kind of strips to you get because of the seaming of the t-shirt? Must be a lot of strips due to the seaming?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful! And now I really do have to learn how to crochet!


----------



## kathy perry (Oct 19, 2011)

Debbie i am a beginner crocheter could you post a step by step how to for us beginners?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

those are so pretty


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I was wondering why they have to be cotton. Won't a blend work?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty & colorful. good work!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Thank you for showing these. My Grandmother Janie used to do those with strips of cloth and I would help her rip the cloth. Thank you for triggering a wonderful memory. These are beautiful!!


Brings back a lot of memories for me too. Many summer days when I was young were spent ripping strips of cloth from old clothes and sheets, sewing them together, winding them into balls till my sister and I had enough to crochet a rug. Mom taught us how to crochet round, oval and rectangular ones. Nothing was ever wasted in our household. I have been wanting to do these again, thanks for the nudge I needed.


----------



## kwr9442 (Nov 19, 2011)

Reminds me of the hundreds of rugs my Grandma made of nylons. She had 5 daughters who supplied her with lots of nylons. Her rugs were all shades of beiges and browns and really beautiful, though of course, she thought they were just using up scraps.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Lots of work in those.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Debbie Crochets said:


> Here's some of the rag rugs i've crocheted using cut up cotton t shirts.


Wow. Did I say wow! Beautiful rugs, colors are great :!:


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

How do you join your strips? That looks very interesting, I would love to learn how to do that.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Those are great!! Reminds me of Moms "Rag Rugs" when I was little. Nice job


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Those are GREAT!
> 
> I did read your instructions on this link:
> 
> ...


I put the link in my favorites. Will try that some day I think


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Are they for sale


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow good job. Have a great day.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are fabulous, love the colours.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not a crocheter but could manage doing single crochet. Do you have step by step instructions as to how to increase and keep the rug flat? Also how many t-shirts you need to make a rug approximately 30-36" across? I'd really like to try these, they are so beautiful. Do you have a color scheme in mind when you gather your t-shirts together. I hope I don't have to fight off too many ladies at the local goodwill store or flea market.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The T-yarn is such fun to use. What lovely rugs and so bright and Cherie. I have made many rugs from the T-yarn.


----------



## geekysheila (Dec 20, 2011)

What an inspiration! One of my sons wants me to make a patchwork blanket/throw from his collection of T shirts - mainly ones from music concerts and places he has visited, and he has about 30, some of which are almost see-through. I've resisted up till now as I did not want to waste the plain reverse of the shirts - and there is a limit to the number of polishing cloths one can get through, but now I can extend my (limited) repertoire into rugs. Thank you.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty color choices and very nice work!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just love your rugs. If you have a job where you have to stand for long periods of time these are just perfect to stand on. 
I have tons and tons of the polyester fabric. (an elderly lady friend of mine got arthrites and had to quit sewing. She had yards and yards of polyester she gave me.) 
I cut it in strips and crochet it into rugs also. 
It isn't absorbant like cotton, but is nice and (spungy) to stand on.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

I love these types of rugs. My mom had one when I was toddler. I used to sit and play on that rug all the time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Debbie Crochets said:


> Here's some of the rag rugs i've crocheted using cut up cotton t shirts.


You have been really industrious, girl, and your work is gorgeous.


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job Debbie, I love the colors. Do you cut circles or stripes?


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes you can see them in my shop-see my signature. Some have already sold


----------



## sallysue (Dec 25, 2011)

Please someone send directions for the rug. Thanks in advance


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

I generally get the shirts w/o the seams


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love them so bright, pretty & excellent job!


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

For a round rug,I don't really have a pattern. I just start out with about 8 sc in a magic loop and work in a spiral and increase. Row 2 would be 2 scs in each sc around, Row 3 , 1 sc, 2 sc in next sc. Row 4 , 2 sc, 2 sc in next sc, Row 4 , 3 sc, 2 sc in next sc. Row 5 , 4 sc, 2 sc in next sc. And the rest of the rug just do rows of sc around and repeat row 5 when needed. It's ok to go a few rounds of sc or row 5. You feel if it starts to "bowl" do row 5. If it gets too wavy, do rows of sc. Hope that makes sense.
And as for the hexagon, it's the same as my washcloth pattern
Just use t yarn and a size N hook instead http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-pattern
As for an oval, i don't really remember exactly, I just kind of winged it. Increased at each end as needed.


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the rugs!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK!!!


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

I absolutely love this idea. How colorful and useful too. Really good idea turning the shirts into a throw rug for the bathroom. Perfect material for a bathroom, absorbant and soft on the feet. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

I go through tons of t shirts. I really should count one of these days.


----------



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm still new to the site, so I'm having a bit of trouble replying to you individually. Thanks to you all for the complements 
If you have a question, feel free to message me. I have answered the more common questions here on the posts with a link on how to make the t-yarn.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG, OMG, OMG, I want one!!!! They are breathtaking!!!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

How beautiful!! I wish I could crochet. Your rugs are so pretty!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. Gives me inspiration to do one with some t-shirt material I bought years ago. Thanks for sharing them.

Ramona


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to knit a rug for my kitchen.... pink is my favorite color... hard to find anything pink for a kitchen... the wall paper in my kitchen looks like it is a pink and dark green when you are far off from it... actually the colors are orange, blue, green, and yellow... go figure!!!! It really looks pink..anyway, I want to knit a small run to go in front of my sink.

Do any of you have any rug patterns for this? and where to do find yarn for rugs?? Aunt Lydia used to have rug yarn and I knit several little hand bags (for the beach) years ago... like in the late 70's... but I haven't seen that yarn in years.

Thanks for any help... jane


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

These are so nice, what a great job you did!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to love sitting with my Grandma on her porch swing and watch her make these. She would go to flea markets and thrift shops to buy old clothing, as well as gather it from family members and cut it to make the rugs. Nothing was thrown out back then, but it was just called "life", not re-purposing or recyling, lol! I still have her old wooden crochet hook she used to use. 
Thanks for sharing, it brought back some sweet memories for me.
Vicki


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

love these. wonder if you could use a rotary cutter


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to make braided rugs from old t-shirts, but there was always some waste since the top and the sleeves couldn't be cut in a continuous circle strip. I never used any t-shirts with side seams either. I can see that the crochet method can use any length of t-yarn, so there would be far less waste.

the bright colors are beautiful!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work... My mom used to crochet rugs out of our worn out clothing..and my Grandpa made her big oak crochet needle. Sadly, I never tried it.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are wonderful!!!


----------



## sallysue (Dec 25, 2011)

Whar did you use for a neddle?


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

They are wonderful.
I have been hording TShirts for a while, can't wail till I have enough.
How wide did you cut your shirts?


----------



## Bostow (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I just love your rugs. If you have a job where you have to stand for long periods of time these are just perfect to stand on.
> I have tons and tons of the polyester fabric. (an elderly lady friend of mine got arthrites and had to quit sewing. She had yards and yards of polyester she gave me.)
> I cut it in strips and crochet it into rugs also.
> It isn't absorbant like cotton, but is nice and (spungy) to stand on.


They also, wear like Iron because I have some that Aunt made me.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

these are wonderful! I love the colors :thumbup:


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this work, always wanted to do some, but don't really know how. What hook do you use to crochet with the T-shirt strips? Do you use something to crochet the strips on, I guess it is like rug hooking, is it? Sorry for all the questions. Great job & lovely colours, a great way to use up T-shirts.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

they are just beautiful, very colorful nice job


----------



## November (Jan 18, 2012)

Those are some pretty rugs if I must say. Thank you for sharing the pictures of them!!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## kaytgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

this would be a good way of using up my husbands old t shirts. is it a tight/firm double crochet?


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, these are wonderful, and I love the bright colors. Very nicely done.


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

It is single crochet.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

These are great and I love the colors.


----------



## sallysue (Dec 25, 2011)

Can someone give me the answer to the size needle used in making the rugs?


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

N is the size of the needle.


----------



## sallysue (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for thqt information. Can'y wait to get started!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've got a wooden crochet my mom used in making rag rugs. It shouldn't really make any difference what size needle you use as long as it;s a big one that handles the rag strips easily. 
Crochet the strips as if you were crocheting w/ yarn or crochet cotton. Ch. so many, sl.st. in end of chain to form a ring. dbl, crochet so many in the ring. sl.st in first dbl. crochet. Ch. 3, dbl crochet in ea. dbl crochet around ending ea. rnd with a sl.st in top of ch. 3. increasing what you need as you go around ea. rnd. to make the rug lay flat. Cont. as long as you want or when the rug is the size you want. 
You can do so many dbl, crochet and increase in th next dbl. crochet. doing this evenly around you can make a hexegon or octegon. etc. 
If you crochet at all you can soon figure out just how you want to make your rug.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

oops hook!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

no way. and i have been throwing out my holey tee's for years. not anymore. what a great "green" idea. they look fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## systembrat (Dec 1, 2011)

What size crochet hook do you use and about how many tshirts do you cut up into strips?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok I thought I would check out UTubes for information and instructions and I came up with this web site. So here is the web site:






It was a very quick visit but I want to go back because there are several instructionsal videos that you can watch. The one I did look at they were using old sheets and that looked good because you can have longer strips to work with.

So now we can all be creative and make rag rugs. I do rmember them from my childhood. Have fun and post your pictures of your finished rugs.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

they're beautiful. have done that with fabrics, but no thought to use 2ndhand t-shirts. will keep an eye out for them at the local op-shop form now on. lol


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are so bright and what a great idea...........!


----------



## cnr8590 (Nov 19, 2011)

I love your rugs. I will have to go to Good Will and see if they have any cheap t-shirt. Great idea! 

~ Carol


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful rugs. Are they crochet ?


----------



## glennajo (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my! Your pictures took me right back to my grandmother's house in the 50s! She had lots of rugs that looked so much like these - except hers were made with 'rag' yarn torn from woven fabric. No so many T-shirts back then!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful job. I love rugs like that. They make any space so much more cozy.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello my gosh these are just beautiful I have been wanting to make one for quite some time. I have the big hook just havent had a chance to start one. These are just lovely and all you used was t shirts??


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful. I have to try this! Looks like fun!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

its beautiful, lovely colours!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great idea, and the rugs are beautiful. Wondering if you could make one knitted.


----------



## jacqsierae (Feb 23, 2013)

i love making rugs from unused clothes...making some now.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That rug is beautiful. I've made some also, but not as colorful. 
I make mine out of used, (not unused) clothing tho.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I am in awwwww of these beautiful rugs. Your very, very creative.


----------

